# *** - spam



## The Mad Hat Man (Oct 3, 2006)

I cant be the only one to get this heap of sh1t sent as a PM - surely?

who is this prize winker?

Sep 15th, 2007, 04:24 PM 
buddha
NissanForums Newbie

Joined: Sep 2007
Posts: 0
Car:
Rep: 100

Greeting
Hi,
I'm new here, how's it going?

"Buddhism has the characteristics of what would be expected in a cosmic religion for the future: it transcends a personal God, avoids dogmas and theology; it covers both the natural & spiritual, and it is based on a religious sense aspiring from the experience of all things as a meaningful unity" - Albert Einstein

---
buddha
For reflection

mods - please shoot him or summat


----------



## davec (Jan 10, 2006)

Yep I got it too - have to start writing a spam filter for PM's now.....oh the exciting life of IT people.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

I didn't get one, maybe cause they're know am a hopeless case when it comes to religion. hehehehehe


----------



## Ice512 (Oct 16, 2006)

i got 2 !!

maybe cux they know im chinese ?!?!?


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

The first spammer, reported by Mad Hat Man, has been "perma-banned" (words of the Admin).


----------



## The Mad Hat Man (Oct 3, 2006)

woohoo. ta


----------



## flynn (Jun 23, 2006)

Got two of them but decided not to join. Didn't think I'd look good with my head shaved.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

flynn said:


> Got two of them but decided not to join. Didn't think I'd look good with my head shaved.


hahahahaha. Good enough excuse LOL


----------



## babber (Sep 3, 2006)

Got the Budha thing too.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

when did you get it? we banned that dude.


----------



## The Mad Hat Man (Oct 3, 2006)

same date as I posted


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

send me whatever screen name hes using now and ill get him again.


----------



## The Mad Hat Man (Oct 3, 2006)

The Mad Hat Man said:


> I cant be the only one to get this heap of sh1t sent as a PM - surely?
> 
> who is this prize winker?
> 
> ...



wud this be it?


----------



## The Mad Hat Man (Oct 3, 2006)

ValBoo said:


> The first spammer, reported by Mad Hat Man, has been "perma-banned" (words of the Admin).


but it mite already been done?


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

i tried "buddha", smartass.
i needed to know because he might be using a different ip/sn. 
let us adults - be adults.


----------



## The Mad Hat Man (Oct 3, 2006)

aw cummon

All i can tell ya is wot i already diddled!
I got a pm which sed his user name was "Buddha" - i dont have access to his log-in info - if yu is a mod - then yu shud be able to access that easier than me - but Valboo sez it has already been actioned - so wot do I know?

Adult - why shud I be an adult? - me - I is the Mad Hat Man:loser: - recycled teenager - Moi!

Nevva take yoself too seriously - thats fur ya next of kin:woowoo:


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Mad Hat, not sure how you jumped in and got involved in this when the question was directed to *babber* who has made a post saying that he received a similar PM after Valboo confirmed that the Buddha user was banned, so AsleepAltima was trying to establish if the Buddha guy is using a different username to send these PMs again.

You just made the wrong post at the wrong time, that's all 

I think we have a super buddha on the loose. hehehehe


----------



## The Mad Hat Man (Oct 3, 2006)

soz - two feet - one mouth:givebeer: :balls:


----------

